# Tavira terá central solar a produzir electricidade em 2008/09



## dj_alex (25 Fev 2007 às 22:00)

Macário Correia, assegurou que a construção da central solar vai arrancar ainda este ano - «no segundo semestre de 2007» e o local escolhido é o sítio da Capelinha, junto da cidade de Tavira.

«O objectivo é produzir energia eléctrica para a rede de distribuição», afirma Macário Correia.

A obra da central solar, que ocupará uma área de oito hectares (equivalente a oito campos de futebol), deverá estar concluída em finais de 2008 ou inícios de 2009, assegurou à Lusa o director técnico do projecto, Manuel Collares Pereira, professor catedrático do Instituto Superior Técnico.

Collares Pereira adiantou à Lusa que Tavira vai ser palco para ensaiar uma tecnologia australiana com um «sistema inovador» que permitirá utilizar apenas e só a energia solar para fabricar electricidade suficiente para «10 a 12 mil pessoas por ano» que tenham um consumo médio típico.

Com um investimento nacional e estrangeiro na ordem dos 19 milhões de euros, o projecto da central solar no Algarve, cuja construção está a cargo da empresa portuguesa Enerpura, vai estar em Tavira pelo menos durante 25 anos e, por ano, vai produzir 11 a 12 giga-watts (gwh), uma quantidade suficiente para alimentar metade da população de Tavira (cerca de 24 mil habitantes) com electricidade.

O projecto, que vai criar cerca de 40 empregos directos, está a ser desenvolvido pelo consórcio Energia Solar Térmica de Portugal (ESTP), que inclui a empresa australiana SHP, as portuguesas Meci e Enerpura e a Tavira ESTP SA, onde estão incluídos vários parceiros daquele concelho e do Algarve, adiantou Collares Pereira.

O coordenador do projecto acredita que quando a central solar estiver a produzir electricidade a partir do sol «Tavira será visitada por centenas de milhares de pessoas» interessadas em conhecer o sistema inovador.

«Vamos ficar no mapa pelo prestígio», disse Collares Pereira, adiantando que Tavira é apenas o primeiro passo para novas e maiores centrais espalhadas no «País da União Europeia mais rico» em sol.

O Algarve e o Alentejo, mas também a região Oeste de Portugal, são as zonas de Portugal mais interessantes para centrais solares, pelo significativo número de horas de sol que oferecem, disse Collares Pereira, adiantando que já existem outros municípios interessados em acolher a tecnologia, nomeadamente alentejanos.

fonte: http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Economia/Interior.aspx?content_id=23765


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2007 às 23:08)

Finalmente já não era sem tempo essa a energia é a mais fiável do ramo das renováveis


----------

